# W8



## 83rabbGTi (Jun 1, 2001)

does anybody have a pic of the W8?


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: W8 (83rabbGTi)*












[Modified by drplastic, 11:40 AM 1-20-2003]


----------



## RyanDice (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: W8 (83rabbGTi)*

This is my contribution:


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 (RyanDice)*

I'd love a go of one of these. We'll be getting them in Australia in August I think, all I have to do now is work how to get the wanky dealers to let me have a drive!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: W8 (act:GTI)*

drove one last night.
gobs of torque... too bad its tied down though.


----------



## Shameet (May 5, 2002)

*Re: W8 (drplastic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​ YUMMMMY


----------



## deansmilkchug (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: W8 (Shameet)*

Yowsa!


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: W8 (83rabbGTi)*

















motor for sale on ebay. starts at $2000, buy it now is $9000.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2402505375&indexURL=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: W8 (g60-inside)*

So THAT'S what it looks like w/o the car wrapped around it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SRGTI (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: W8 (g60-inside)*

What happened to the shell?!? Car, I mean...


----------



## Hydro coold (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: W8 (SRGTI)*

I'll take a bunch of pictures of my uncles W8 as soon as i get a chance, i'll post them when i figure out how to do it, lol


----------



## vwtech81381 (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: W8 (Hydro coold)*

at my dealership we sold i think 5 of them. my owners has an oil burning problem. it has 3,000miles on it and it burned almost 2 quarts of oil. i am not sure if this is within spec for the motor but other than that i think the car is awesome. has a lot of torque.....only wish i could drive a 6 spd w8 definetly would be some fun.


----------



## zamicus (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: W8 (vwtech81381)*

what other dubs would that monster even fit in?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: W8 (zamicus)*

I imagine with a little intuition, you could make it fit in almost anything. Dimensionally, it isn't much larger than the 3.2 V6 persay. It is one mean machine though. 
We have only had one at our dealership here, and we still havent sold it. Not that I really care, because I'm not all that excited to work on one


----------



## nedzel (May 7, 1999)

*Re: W8 (73Thing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We have only had one at our dealership here, and we still havent sold it. Not that I really care, because I'm not all that excited to work on one [HR][/HR]​Why's that? Is the engine compartment rather, errr, cramped?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: W8 (nedzel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why's that? Is the engine compartment rather, errr, cramped?[HR][/HR]​That more/less sums it up in a nutshell, yeah







And as diehard a Vw nut as I am, their new ideas are never as great as they seem on the first time around







They are getting better at fixing them however.


----------



## R45vt (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: W8 (73Thing)*

at my dealer ship I already had one with multiple ignition coil faliures, and a goddamn evap P0456, verysmall pinhole leak! The class on the W8 is very interesting, alot of engine, cant wait to see a good chip come out for one, hopefully bump it up some horse power.
I'll tell ya I'm not waiting for an O2 sensor code, you have to pull the engine!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: W8 (R45vt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]at my dealer ship I already had one with multiple ignition coil faliures, and a goddamn evap P0456, verysmall pinhole leak! The class on the W8 is very interesting, alot of engine, cant wait to see a good chip come out for one, hopefully bump it up some horse power.
I'll tell ya I'm not waiting for an O2 sensor code, you have to pull the engine!







[HR][/HR]​Yeah, we dont have a great track record with coil packs right now







What'd ya find on the 456? The W8 gonna have LDP sealing problems too? (Its sad when your Leak Detection Pump causes more problems than anything else, by none other than leaking itself







). I've heard the same about the 02 sensor, guess I'll see firsthand soon, as I'm scheduled for W8 school end of the month.


----------

